# Chassis inlet fan problem



## Amaranty (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello,

I have a problem with my new PC. I recently opened my PC case and laid it on the side to have a better look at the inside. I didn't touch anything and I was careful with it. After putting the case back to its place and booting up my system, I got an error message by Intel Desktop Utilities program saying that my chassis inlet fan has stopped or has slowed. Even as I type this, the program shows that the chassis inlet fan is at 0RPM.

First thing I did, was open up my PC case again and check the fans physically. I have 4 fans: processor fan, GPU fan, power supply fan and the rear case fan.

My questions are: what is the "chassis inlet fan" and how can I address this problem? If IDU is reporting that it has slowed down then my question is why? I am pretty sure I did not unplug any wires inside the case, I also double-checked.

EDIT: I just checked Speedfan and it shows that my rear fan is at 0RPM but my FRONT fan is at 527RPM even though I don't have a front fan while IDU shows that chassis outlet fan is at 527RPM and inlet still at 0RPM.

I don't get it. Did I screw with the sensors somehow that the programs have mixed up my front and rear fans even though I don't even have a front fan?

Thanks in advance,
Amaranty


----------



## Technodean (Oct 30, 2011)

is this a pre built system like hp for example, or did you build it yourself?


----------



## Amaranty (Nov 8, 2011)

It is custom built. I let the shop build it.

Details:

CPU: Intel I3 2100
Motherboard model: DH61WW
GPU: MSI 6850 OC 1GB
PSU: Fortron FSP500-6APN 500W

The temperatures seem to be the same as usual but I am just wondering what made this error occur.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Open the case and look at the fans to see if they are running. Speedfan uses drivers and relies upon the drivers to interpret hardware information from the motherboard. As you know that you don't have a "front inlet fan", SpeedFan is obviously incorrect.


----------

